# Thinkinh about either becoming a breeder or just studding.



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry I don't have any pictures or anything, I'm new and it's now allowing me for whatever reason.

I was more interested in breeding my male dog but I have been doing research and now I'm wary of it and wanted to learn some more before doing anything. He is not of age now and I will not being doing anything with him until he has AT LEAST 2 years old and has his hips and elbows tested to make sure he is healthy and has gone through normal training (not just beginner but the highest I can pay for in my area by a reputable trainer.) I will also get him through temperament testing of AKC S.T.A.R that I had seen in area. However as he grows and I don't see him fit for continuing the breed I WILL NOT DO IT. 

But that's not where my concern lies. My GSD is not AKC registered. His mother's and father's background do have AKC registered dogs in them. However, the grandfather was not AKC but the mother was a double registered AKC. On the mother's side the same scenario happened. When I received my puppy, the father is a long haired blue shepherd mother smooth black and tan saddleback. I have not met the grandparents since they are not in my area. So my dog is registered with the NAPR and ConKC.

My boy is only 6 months so it's a long way off which is why I wanted to get opinions now. So far is temperament is great and we're working on the training. He hasn't got his patterns fully yet but he looks sable in the face with a silvery-tan on his chest and his legs are a normal tan. The tan has not drawn up and is only on his front and hind legs. He is a plush coat. He is also a working line dog with little slop from his hind legs (something I personally really don't like when it's severe and I've seen AKC's with it so bad I wasn't even sure how they walked.)

If I decided to be a breeder I would buy puppies from reputable breeds and such, I'm not deciding on doing that AT THE MOMENT. Just possibly studding out my male for other breeders that might like him? Which I'm doubting since he is not registered with AKC. 

So opinions?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Unfortunately without a legitimate registration (and in the USA that is the AKC) your boy would not draw quality females for breeding. 

Enjoy your boy for who he is and spend time learning about the GSD, training a GSD and learning what makes a dog worthy of breeding.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah with no AKC probably isn't gonna be any reputable breeders interested in him. Unless he was one of the top dogs in sport. IPO /SCH . Then someone may but more than likely not. 
So do you have pedigree from any of his ancestors. 
And just post some more posts and you should be able to post pics eventually.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

I requested for one. The breeder had to take pack this puppy due to the previous owner getting another puppy and just dumping him so I have to wait for the transfer. I didn't get a pedigree on his sister who was born in the same litter because I didn't plan on doing anything. I was just going to spay her when it's healthy to do so. Her name is Luna and she's my baby girl. Wyatt, the one I'm talking about, is obviously a companion dog as well. I was only curious because people see him and ask and everything. He is a pretty boy and as I said his temperament is great.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisa, very well put! The OP may well have a super dog, but he should enjoy his dog and train/learn as much about breed before he ever entertains thinking about breeding. I like the OP's enthusiasm and hate when people who know a little bit about the breed come down on folks, but the OP should also know, regardless of the dog, a person shouldn't engage in breeding without being knowledgeable.This is just my take!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi RainE, I don't want to discourage you from someday being a breeder. We need all the good breeders we can get for the future. But, as you mentioned, I don't think now is the right time for you to start that venture. 

In addition to acquiring the necessary health and temperament clearances for their breeding stock, the best breeders aim to improve the breed, and usually that is demonstrated through titles, sport, or real life working ability (IPO or another protection sport, showing, police work, search and rescue, tracking, herding, ect). 

I think the best thing you can do right now is to start training your dog in some kind of advanced venue (STAR puppy is a great place to start, but it ultimately needs to be more than that) and find the best breeder you can to mentor you. You can learn a ton with the dog that you have now. Then, someday, perhaps, you can invest in a pup that might have higher potential for breeding. Not that your dog isn't wonderful and beautiful, as I'm sure he is, but there's probably not a great demand for a stud without papers, unless he absolutely excels in some sport. 

I hope you get to be a breeder someday if that is a dream of yours, and I hope you go about it the right way. I'm just a pet-owner. There are several experienced breeders on this site who will provide more helpful advice than I can give. But I will say, before I even contact a breeder for more information about a litter, I look for someone who health-checks their dogs (as I see you plan to do, which is great) and who titles their dogs in some venue.

With that said, I'd love to see photos of your dog someday. I'm sure he is a great companion!


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Okay, so I should use my two GSDs to learn about them until I can afford a AKC GSD with good genetics (I'm more into the Cetzch working lines THEY'RE BEAUTIFUL TO ME) or whichever and then possibly start when financially and educationally sound? I just see some AKC dogs that I'm not entirely sure about genetic wise mainly the hips, I prefer more straighter toplines (Still sloped some, just...not so much). I'm a girl by the way! Haha. I've just always loved German Shepherds and want to IMPROVE the breed, not hinder it at all. In research looking at breeder to breeder, there are some that have AKC dogs that I look at and though they have titles, look like they should have some problems. But maybe that is me.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Then I'd guess you should probably invest in a working line dog someday. Usually such dogs have AKC registration or can be registered, and yes, some look different than the GSDs you see in AKC or SV shows. You might want to get involved in something like IPO/Schutzhund where you will find lots of experienced folks. Most of the breeders who focus on working lines prove their dogs' ability in some kind of protection sport, which you can earn titles in. If you list your general area in this thread or another one, some one may be able to point you toward a good club in your area. There's definitely a lot to learn, and some of it (like pedigrees) can be difficult to learn until you get involved in your chosen niche and meet people and their dogs--I would presume, as I said, I'm not a breeder.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

I was thinking about putting my female, Luna into IPO/Schutzhund anyway when I got her. She is amazingly athletic and I feel like she'd do very well in any sport. Obviously I need to look into some around here. I'm from the Greater Cincinnati Area. Since I'm going to spay her anyway I was possibly thinking about registering her in the AKC PAL so we can participate. We're planning on moving to the Chicago area as well and to be honest, I'd feel good with one of my dogs being trained in IPO/Schutzhund. I'm not entirely sure what I'll do with Wyatt but at the moment, I don't know how good of protection dog he'd be. They're both only 6 months. Below are the pictures of my babies. A little older. Both 5 months at the time.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cute dogs, holy EARS batman!! There are really a lot of previous threads very similar to this one, OP, you might want to read those too. Enjoy your dogs


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks! I know Luna, on the right, has massive ears! Wyatts are not as big! I'll look into them as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

RainE said:


> I requested for one. The breeder had to take pack this puppy due to the previous owner getting another puppy and just dumping him so I have to wait for the transfer. I didn't get a pedigree on his sister who was born in the same litter because I didn't plan on doing anything. I was just going to spay her when it's healthy to do so. Her name is Luna and she's my baby girl. Wyatt, the one I'm talking about, is obviously a companion dog as well. I was only curious because people see him and ask and everything. He is a pretty boy and as I said his temperament is great.


do I understand this ? You also own his sister? 
You said 
He is also a working line dog with little slop from his hind legs

You can't say this without a pedigree .


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes I do she is his litter mate. Two of the four grandparents are AKC working line. Breeder told me that much said the other two were not registered to AKC at all. So I believe they are of some working line descent definitely not showline. Not that it matters anymore.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you move to the Chicago area, there are several IPO/SchH clubs to look into if that interests you.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

AKC, does not guarantee a quality dog. What it does is guarantee the lineage, whatever that may be, good or bad. So when deciding how to breed, what qualities and traits you're looking for, you know where to look and what dogs to match up together. Really the same goes for titles. They don't guarantee a good dog. What they do is put the dog on display for the public to see and for a non biased third party to evaluate. Now some titles evaluate training more so than the dog, but that's a discussion for another time.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Not on topic but an observation from information you have given. Please be aware of problems you may encounter in the coming months as your pups mature. You have two pups of the same age (litter mates). There are many threads on this forum reqarding issues with litter mates or having two pups the same or close to the same age. Not saying this is going to be the case for you. Just educate yourself on the challenges you are likely encounter as your pups mature. Fortunately, you have opposite sexes which will avoid the same sex aggression tendency seen with litter mates in the same home with this breed. 
Best of luck to you with your pups. They sure are adorable.


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

lhczth said:


> If you move to the Chicago area, there are several IPO/SchH clubs to look into if that interests you.


Do you know any that are good in the Cincinnati area just in case. My fiancee can't seem to make up his mind on where he wants to live and just in case we live here in Cincy still, I would like to put them through something. Also, the GSDs would have to go through basic and intermediate obedience correct? Do they sometimes combine such? Such as people who do the IPO/SchH also train in obedience and you work your way up through them until the dog is ready for the IPO/SchH?


----------



## RainE (Jan 4, 2017)

Springbrz said:


> Not on topic but an observation from information you have given. Please be aware of problems you may encounter in the coming months as your pups mature. You have two pups of the same age (litter mates). There are many threads on this forum reqarding issues with litter mates or having two pups the same or close to the same age. Not saying this is going to be the case for you. Just educate yourself on the challenges you are likely encounter as your pups mature. Fortunately, you have opposite sexes which will avoid the same sex aggression tendency seen with litter mates in the same home with this breed.
> Best of luck to you with your pups. They sure are adorable.


Thanks! I'm going to try to get better pictures of them and have them critiqued to see what people think of them. I've read that. Luckily my dogs seem pretty good, however they have so much energy and with it being so cold it's super hard to burn off. Luckily the two of them have their own room to play in with us.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

RainE said:


> Do you know any that are good in the Cincinnati area just in case. My fiancee can't seem to make up his mind on where he wants to live and just in case we live here in Cincy still, I would like to put them through something. Also, the GSDs would have to go through basic and intermediate obedience correct? Do they sometimes combine such? Such as people who do the IPO/SchH also train in obedience and you work your way up through them until the dog is ready for the IPO/SchH?





Greater Cincinnati Schutzhund Club


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

When you see dogs that come from registered stock, but aren't registered themselves, you wonder if their parents were bought with limited registration (some breeders sell with ltd registration unless/until the pup has titles, etc.). If these dogs are bred (shouldn't be), their pups cannot be registered.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

RainE said:


> Do you know any that are good in the Cincinnati area just in case. My fiancee can't seem to make up his mind on where he wants to live and just in case we live here in Cincy still, I would like to put them through something. Also, the GSDs would have to go through basic and intermediate obedience correct? Do they sometimes combine such? Such as people who do the IPO/SchH also train in obedience and you work your way up through them until the dog is ready for the IPO/SchH?


We actually have people that drive up from that area to Indianapolis to train with us. 

https://www.facebook.com/OG-Indianapolis-Schutzhund-und-Polizei-111207295608578/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RainE said:


> Do you know any that are good in the Cincinnati area just in case. My fiancee can't seem to make up his mind on where he wants to live and just in case we live here in Cincy still, I would like to put them through something. Also, the GSDs would have to go through basic and intermediate obedience correct? Do they sometimes combine such? Such as people who do the IPO/SchH also train in obedience and you work your way up through them until the dog is ready for the IPO/SchH?


IPO _is_ obedience based...you lay down the foundation in all three phases when the pup is young. It is a long journey, and time consuming to get to the point of trialing(Not just the BH) and commitment level is huge. That said, not all dogs are cut out for it either. Best to get with a* good* club, find a mentor and in ten years, see if breeding is still something you are passionate about. By then, you'll know the type dog you want to produce.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

@RainE pm if you need trainer recommendations in chocago


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

RainE you said "When I received my puppy, the father is a long haired blue shepherd mother smooth black and tan saddleback. "

do you have any names on your pups' sire side . I am so curious where the long haired blue would come from .


----------

